# CSUSA Group Purchase Coming soon!



## Balasharc (Oct 18, 2011)

Everyone get ready! I will be doing a CSUSA group buy soon. I need some of the High end kits and I figured some of you could take advantage of the discount, since prices have gone up.

The limitations are:


The size of this group buy will be limited to the first Twelve (12)  respondents who are willing to purchase a minimum of 10 pen kits.
Only pen kits and associated tubes and bushings will be included in this buy.
This combination will guarantee the maximum discount

 The Thread will be posted as soon as I get everything approved from Mannie aka: Monty.

Kept your eyes open and get your list ready. It will be open to the 1st 12 people.

This is not the sign up thread just FYI.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 18, 2011)

I may be interested. I'll have to think about it. (I'm married, so that is code for I have to talk to my wife.)


----------



## Live2Dive (Oct 18, 2011)

Pick me!!  Pick me!!  Pick me!!


----------



## ren-lathe (Oct 18, 2011)

I am in


----------



## Silverado (Oct 18, 2011)

Count me in please


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 18, 2011)

I always miss these things, not this time though. Count me in :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I would like to be in too but i'll likely miss the sign up thread


----------



## thewishman (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd like to play.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 18, 2011)

nsfr1206 said:


> Well I would like to be in too but i'll likely miss the sign up thread


So thats where i goof up.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll also be interested. I'll look for your thread


----------



## Live2Dive (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a question about this Group buy thing, as I have not been around long enough to experience one.

Why is it limited to only 12 people?  If the volume discount stopped at 100 kits, and each person was to buy 10 kits, 12 people would obviously be over that.  What if 24 people were interested, but 12 of those didn't catch the post asking for the first 12 to express interest (which I will more than likely miss for some reason).  Could the second 12 responders also place an order? Or is the discount only available once per quarter or something?  

Just asking here, as it kind of doesn't make sense to limit it to just the first 12 timely replys to a post that will most likely go up at an odd hour or something.

Not trying to upset anyone here, just truly asking why.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 18, 2011)

Paul, I can only guess on this but being his first John, is keeping it manageable, these group buys can become overpowering. Some will be missed but if they miss this one why not step up and do the next one .


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 18, 2011)

Live2Dive said:


> I have a question about this Group buy thing, as I have not been around long enough to experience one.
> 
> Why is it limited to only 12 people?  If the volume discount stopped at 100 kits, and each person was to buy 10 kits, 12 people would obviously be over that.  What if 24 people were interested, but 12 of those didn't catch the post asking for the first 12 to express interest (which I will more than likely miss for some reason).  Could the second 12 responders also place an order? Or is the discount only available once per quarter or something?
> 
> ...



being a veteran of these beasts, a realistic time commitment for someone experienced in doing this is about an hour per participant  (my first ones were closer to two per).  confirming order totals, ordering, packing shipping, refunds, various emails ("Oh, can you add this?) make it very time consuming!


----------



## TomW (Oct 18, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> Live2Dive said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about this Group buy thing, as I have not been around long enough to experience one.
> ...



Not to mention the toll on personal finance/paypal when you have balances and amounts due in the 10s of Thousands of dollars....


----------



## Balasharc (Oct 18, 2011)

You guys guess right I have participated and asked several question in the past group buys. The reason for 12 is even if 3 backout or do not have the list ready in timethe other 10 including me should put us over the requierment for all discounts. Also have to think it is limited to 10kit purchase minimum. what if the 12 people ordered 40 kits each that's 480 kits and would take most of the day to sort pack and get ready send out!


----------



## Live2Dive (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, I suppose the logistics are pretty horrendous.  I was just curious as to why cut it off.  I guess I need to just keep my eyes peeled for the notice!  I just need 10 to keep it easy on you!


----------



## Monty (Oct 19, 2011)

New GB from CSUSA is here -
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=87787


----------

